# Snopes.com = FAIL



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think everyone knows these pics of the bull terrier who had porcupine quills. Well I was messing around on snopes.com and decided to look up "pit bull" and I found a link to those pics it says dogs vs porcupine. It shows the original pics being listed with "pit bull" in the title. And in the answer it says "another version of the story says bull terrier" But they never confirm that it is a bull terrier it just lists the story as true.

snopes.com: Dog vs. Porcupine


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

says its a bull terrier right below the pictures.. this thread is fail


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I read that the so called "Pit Bull/bull terrier mix" had to be put to sleep due to all of the possible infections it could have had from the encounter on another site. (maybe it was a forum). I can see that it is a BT.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! Anyone who knows anything about different breeds of dogs can obviously see thru the quills and recognize first hand that the dog in question is absolutely, unquestionably a Bull Terrier. I saw it as soon as I clicked the link and scrolled down!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cEElint said:


> says its a bull terrier right below the pictures.. this thread is fail


Yes but it never "verifies" it says it was also called a bull terrier on another forum... but never says what the breed of dog is officially.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

says the *origin* of the story is w/ a bull terrier.. someone somewhere along the line changed it up to pit bull


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's crazy, still not sure if it's real or not but that's obviously a bull terrier.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yes but it never "verifies" it says it was also called a bull terrier on another forum... but never says what the breed of dog is officially.


But does it really MATTER what breed of dog it was? The dog is so full of porcupine quills that you can barely see him at all. That is the point of the whole thing, who cares what kind of dog it was?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

....EPIC FAIL....


----------

